# Halloween Theater



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

My wife and I are Home Haunters and we are designing a room that we can use for small shows. I got the approval to allow the room to be double duty as a small theater. The walls will be plywood to allow items and scenery to be changes and painted differently every year. I am looking for suggestions on which speaker and subs as well as constructions changes that I should look into, I do have some flexibility with the design.


Room

It will have a double wall construction to try keep the sound in and provide the mounting room for the inwall speakers. I will need some movable room treatments to help combat the probable standing wave issue of a square room. There will two entrance points into the room. 

Dimensions.
L: 13' 11"
W:12' 11"
H:6' 10"


















Audio:
I figured the 5.1 will be the best option since I have limited room depth. 

L/C/R DIY Inwall Options

Depth that I have available is 7"
NatalieP in-wall 
In-Khan-Neatos 
Prisstina 

LR/ RR Inwall
Zaph|Audio ZA5.2 TM 2-Way to save money

Subwoofer
I have 1400 liters available under the stairs for subwoofer dutys. I was thinking of two 18" Fi SSD's

Video:
60-65" Plasma/LCD


Current Gear

ONKYO TXSR806
Crown XLS 602
SAMSON DIGITAL GRAPHIC EQUALIZER D2500


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You'll need to do back boxes for the inwalls or your desire to keep the sound in with double walls will be negated. 

Subs under the stairs will also be a big sound leak most likely to the upstairs. Even if you can negate this problem, you'll also want 1 sub up front to minimize any localization of the bottom end and it being not so well integrated with the overall soundstage.

Bryan


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

I was planning on doing inwall boxes for the speakers, but I did forget to mention that, Thanks.

As for the subs under the stairs I was planning on building a Sealed or Ported enclosure under them. Should I attempt to fit the subs in the front or would there be a benefit to have one in the front and another in the location under the stairs? 

Would I benefit from doing two layers of plywood similar to the dual layers of drywall and greenglue?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Actually, one front and one rear centered both places usually works pretty well. Having an enclosure in the rear will help some but the front baffle will need to be part of the inner wall and not touching the outer wall to help minimize vibrations.

Bryan


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Would this be a better arrangement?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The issue with that is two-fold.

1. You're corner loading the sub to you'll maximially exceite all the room modes.

2. You're preventing being able to address the front corners with broadband bass control.

Bryan


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help Bryan, it looks like having the sub completely hidden in a wall will not work with out causing more problems than it is worth. I will work on some other designs.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Under the stairs wasn't necessarily a bad idea. Was just mentioning how you'd want to maintain the isolation. Now, whether or not that ends up being a good place for best bass response and being locked into it is an unknown.

Bryan


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Update:


4 In-Khan-Neatos 
1 Khancenter
2 Mach5 IXL 18.2.2
50" TV

Subwoofers in WAF mode.









Subwoofers in Normal mode


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Emotiva UPA-7 on order. Baby Steps


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

After working with John at http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/ I have made some addititons, IB-3, double OSB with Green Glue, and back boxes.


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks great. What CAD system did you use for the illustrations?


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Google sketchup free version


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow. Impressive. I didn't know Google sketchup was at that level. I use Chief Architect. It's not free (over $2k) and doesn't look much better. Does sketchup have the raw speakers that you used as a "block" or did you have to "create" them?


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

They have a decent size library of items that other users have created and made public, that is where I got the subwoofer and tv from.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Well Shucks !! 

I was doing some demolition work and took down and old wall. Well under that wall was a I-Beam. Now what do I do?

1. Soffet around it

2. Rotate the whole theater so the beam is across the back (parrallel with the TV instead of perpendicular)

3. ??


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Picture of the screen wall, progress is going way too slow.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Enjoy it while it lasts, once you are done you will start driving yourself crazy looking for something else to do...


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

Few more updates, with poor quality pictures.


----------

